# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Mısır yumurta yetmedi şimdi de santral kuruyorlar

## bozok

*Unakıtanlar'dan enerjiye dev yatırım* 



*Bakan Unakıtan’ın eşi, 2 kızı ve oğlunun şirketi, termik santral kurmak üzere lisans başvurusu yaptı*

*Gülümhan GüLTEN / gazetevatancom / 27.09.2008*


Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan’ın eşi, 2 kızı ve oğlu tarafından kurulan AB Gıda Sanayi A.ş’nin EPDK’ya, Bandırma’da *600 MW kurulu güce sahip olacak* termik santral kurmak üzere lisans başvurusu yaptığı ortaya çıktı. Enerji uzmanları Unakıtanlar’ın yapacağı yatırımın* maliyetinin en az 600 milyon dolar olacağına* dikkat çektiler. 

Mısır, yumurta, tavuk derken Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan’ın ailesi hedef büyüttü. Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan’ın eşi Ahsen Unakıtan’ın Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı olduğu, ayrıca yönetimde iki kızı ve oğlunun da bulunduğu AB Gıda Sanayi Tic. A.ş, Balıkesir Bandırma’da ithal kömüre dayalı termik santral kurmak üzere harekete geçti. 



AB Gıda’nın Bandırma’da 600 megawat gücünde bir termik santral kurmak için 28 Temmuz 2008 tarihinde Enerji Piyasası Düzenleme Kurumu’na başvurduğu ortaya çıktı. İtiraz süresinin bitimi olan 8 Ağustos’a kadar başvuru askıda kaldı ve herhangi bir kişisel menfaat itirazı gelmeyince başvuru resmen değerlendirmeye alındı. Lisans başvurusunun EPDK’nın önümüzdeki günlerdeki toplantılarında değerlendirilmesi ve iznin çıkması bekleniyor. Bu arada Unakıtanlar enerji alanında büyümek için 3 Eylül’de de Zeynep Unakıtan’ın büyük ortak olduğu ZİA Enerji şirketini kurdular.


*Bürokratı onaylayacak*

Unakıtan’ın lisans başvurusunu onaylayacak olan EPDK’nın yeni Başkanı, Kemal Unakıtan’ın bakan olduktan sonra üzelleştirme İdaresi Başkanlığı’na atadığı ve 6 yıl başkan yardımcısı olarak kendisine bağlı olarak çalışan Hasan Köktaş. Yani Köktaş, kendisini atayan ve 6 yıl bağlı çalıştığı Bakanının santral kurma başvurusuna izin verip vermemeye karar verecek. Unakıtan’la çok yakın çalışan Köktaş, EPDK Başkanı Yusuf Günay’ın ayrılmasının ardından, Ocak 2008’de üzelleştirme İdaresi Başkan Yardımcılığı görevinden EPDK başkanlığına atanmıştı.

Unakıtan ailesinin, EPDK’nın termik santral kurma onayı vereceğinden çok emin olduklarını gösteren adımı ise 20 gün önce Bakan Unakıtan’ın kızı Zeynep Unakıtan’ın attığı ortaya çıktı. Zeynep Unakıtan, 3 Eylül’de,* “ZİA Enerji Ltd”* isimli şirket kurarak, resmi lisans kararını beklemeden enerji sektörüne ticari adımı atmış oldu. 

Zeynep Unakıtan’ın kurucusu olduğu 10 bin YTL sermayeli şirketin ana sözleşmesine göre Unakıtanlar’ın, elektrik piyasasında büyük hedefleri olduğu anlaşılıyor. Ticaret sicil kayıtları Zeynep Unakıtan’ın 3 Eylül’de kurduğu ZİA Enerji şirketinin kapsamını detaylarıyla ortaya koyuyor. şirketin 10 bin YTL’lik sermayesinin yüzde 51’ine karşılık gelen 5.100 YTL’si Zeynep Unakıtan’a ait. Kalan yüzde 49’u ise* İsmail Kılıç* isimli ortağına ait. 

şirket, elektrik enerjisi üretecek, bunun için her türlü tesisi kuracak, ürettiği elektrik enerjisini toptan ve parekende satış lisansı olanlar ve serbest tüketicilere satacak, dağıtım şirketleri ile ortaklık kuracak, ayrıca santraller için kömür iç ve dış ticaretini diğer elektrik enerjisi sektörüyle ilgili çok sayıda farklı iş de yapabilecek. 


*600 MW’lik yatırım ne kadar büyük?* 

Türkiye’nin kurulu gücü halihazırda yaklaşık 40 bin 980 MW seviyesinde. Yani Unakıtanlar Türkiye’nin toplam kurulu gücünün yüzde 1.46’sına denk gelen bir yatırımı yapmaya talipler.

Kurulu güç üzerinden üretilecek enerjiyi bulmak için şöyle bir formül kullanılıyor: 600x 0.85x 1000x 24x 335... Bu formüle göre Unakıtanlar’ın termik santralinde yıllık 4 milyar 100 milyon kilowatsaat’lik elektrik üretilebilecek.

Türkiye’nin 2007 toplam elektrik tüketimi 190 milyar kilowatsaat oldu. Unakıtanlar’ın üreteceği elektrik yıllık tüketimin yüzde 2.1’ine denk gelecek. 

Unakıtanlar ürettikleri her bir kilowatsaat elektriği ortalama 10 euro/cent’ten satabilecekler. Yani yıllık ciroları 410 milyon euro’yu bulacak.

Termik santrallerde karlılığın amortisman hariç ortalama yüzde 15 olduğu biliniyor. Yani bu ciroya göre Unakıtanlar yatırımı finanse ettikten sonra* her yıl 60 milyon euro* kazanabilecekler.

Türkiye’nin en önemli termik santrali olan Yatağan’ın kurulu gücü 630 MW seviyesinde bulunuyor. 


*Yatırım maliyeti en az 600 milyon dolar*

Termik santralde kurulum maliyetinin kullanılan teknolojiye ve ülkesine göre değişmekle birlikte Megawat başına en az 1 milyon dolar olduğunu belirtiyorlar. şayet çevreye duyarlı yüksek teknolojili bir santral kurmak isterseniz yatırım maliyeti 1.5 hatta 2 milyon dolara kadar da çıkabiliyor. Bu hesaba göre 600 MW’lık bir santralin yatırım maliyetinin en az 600 milyon dolar olması gerekiyor. Bu santralde yıllık yaklaşık 4.1 milyar kilowatsaat elektrik üretilebilecek. Devlet şu an elektriğin kilowatsaat’ini 8 ile 10 euro/cent’ten alıyor. EPDK’nın elektrik borsasında 1 kwh elektrik 10 euro/cent. Yani 4.1 milyar kilowatsaat elektrik üretecek bir santral yılda 410 milyon euro’luk bir ciroya sahip olacak. 


*Kuş gribi fırsat yarattı yumurtayı likit yaptılar*

Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan’ın çocuklarının kurduğu AB Gıda’da halen yemlik fosfat, pastorize yumurta, kabuklu yumurta, yumurta tozu, yem ve organik gübre üretiliyor. Kuş gribi salgını döneminde Unakıtan’lar likit yumurta ürününü piyasaya çıkararak pazardan pay kapmaya çalışmışlardı. Unakıtanlar’ın AB Gıda’sı geçmişte mısır ithalatı ile de gündeme geldi. Kemal Unakıtan, meclis kürsüsünden sözkonusu mısırların tesiste bulunan tavuklara yem olması için ithal edildiğini söylemişti.

...

----------


## bozok

*üocukları bu kadar başarılıysa...*


*Mustafa Mutlu* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*27.09.2008*



*Bakan çocukları ticari mucizeler yaratmaya devam ediyor...*

Son olarak Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan’ın kızı, oğlu ve eşi yüzlerce milyon dolarlık bir termik santral kurmaya karar vermiş.

Hem de dünyanın sayılı dev şirketlerinin birer birer havlu attığı küresel kriz döneminde!

üyle küçük bir şirket de değilmiş kurmayı hedefledikleri... 

Türkiye’nin yıllık enerji tüketiminin yaklaşık *yüzde 3’ünü* tek başına üretmeye talipmiş!

üocuklarının ticari başarılarını gördükçe, Kemal Abi’ye acıyorum doğrusu...

Oğlu ve kızı bu kadar büyük işler yapabildiğine göre...

Eli kolu* “bakanlık”*la bağlı olmasaydı, kim bilir o ne büyük* “mucizeler”*e imza atardı?

*Kendisini vatan için feda ediyor Kemal Abi...*

*Hakkını ödememiz mümkün değil!*


...

----------


## bozok

*Tam 10 aydır santral için hazırlanıyormuş* 



*Unakıtan Ailesi’nin termik santral kurmak için EPDK’ya lisans başvurusu yaptığının ortaya çıkması, dün Ankara’da siyasilerin ve iş dünyasının en çok konuştuğu konu oldu*

*Gülümhan GüLTEN / 28.09.2008 / gazetevatan.com*
*__________________________________________________ ______________*

Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan ise başvuru hakkında sessiz kalmayı tercih etti. Unakıtanlar’ın 10 aydır şirketlerini bu işe hazırladığı, sermayeyi 11.8 milyon YTL’den 30 milyon YTL’ye çıkardığı belirlendi

Malİye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan’ın eşi ve çocuklarına ait şirketin termik santral kurmak üzere yaptıkları lisans başvurusunun, EPDK’nın ilgili dairesi tarafından* “uygun bulunduğu”* ve şirkete* “uygunluk bildirimi” yapılacağı* öğrenildi. 



VATAN’ın, “*Unakıtan Ailesi’nin 600 milyon dolarlık enerji santrali kurma”* haberi, Ankara’nın gündemine bomba gibi düştü. Unakıtan Ailesi’nin bu girişimi tartışılırken, EPDK’nın Elektrik Dairesi tarafından yapılan değerlendirme sonucunda, Unakıtanlar’ın ithal kömürle çalışan termik santral kurmak için lisans almasının* “uygun”* bulunduğu ortaya çıktı. Unakıtanlar’a* “uygunluk bildirimiyle”* yazılı olarak bilgi verileceği öğrenildi. Unakıtanlar’ın şirketinin sermayesi, şirket hisselerinin yapısı ve teminat mektubu gibi konularda eksikliklerini 90 gün içinde tamamlaması gerekiyor. Unakıtanlar, bu eksiklerini tamamladıkları anda Kurul toplanacak ve elektrik üretim lisansına ilişkin belge Unakıtanlar’a verilecek. 



Elektrik Piyasası Lisans Yönetmeliği’ne göre, lisans başvurusu yapan şirketin bu başvurusu 3. kişilerin menfaat ihlaline ilişkin itirazlarını beklemek için bir süre askıda tutuluyor. Ardından da Elektrik Dairesi tarafından başvuru değerlendirmeye alınıyor. Değerlendirme sonunda şirketin lisans başvurusu uygun bulunursa, EPDK tarafından “uygunluk bildirimiyle” şirkete yazılı olarak bilgi veriliyor. Bunun anlamı,* “Lisans almanız uygundur”* demek. Bu yazının kendisine tebliğ edildiği andan itibaren şirketin, şirket sermayesi, hisse senetlerinin yapısı ve teminat mektubu hazırlanması gibi konulardaki yükümlülüklerini yerine getirmek için 90 gün süresi olacak. 

*Lisansı unutmuşlardı* 



üte yandan Unakıtanlar 8 Eylül’de Olağanüstü Genel Kurul yaparak, şirket ana sözleşmesinde,* “şirketin amaç ve konusu”* kısmına,* “lisans almak”* yetkisini eklediler. 

Lisans belgesi için şirket sermayesi şartı arandığından, Unakıtanlar son 10 ayda şirketin sermayesini *yüzde 154* artırdılar. şirketin 11.8 milyon YTL’lik sermayesi, 2 Haziran’da 30 milyon YTL’ye çıkarıldı. Lisans alabilmek için şirket sermayesinin, kurulacak santral için EPDK’nın belirleyeceği toplam asgari yatırım ihtiyacının yüzde 15’i düzeyinde olması gerekiyor. şu haliyle Unakıtanlar’ın 30 milyon YTL’lik şirket sermayesi, EPDK’nın asgari yatırım tutarını 200 milyon YTL olarak belirlemesi halinde yeterli olacak. Yatırım tutarının daha fazla belirlenmesi halinde Unakıtanlar’ın bir kez daha sermaye artırıma gitmesi gerekecek. 

*Geline de pay verildi*

Unakıtanlar’a ait AB Gıda şirketinin 10 ay içinde yaşanan ve ticaret sicil kayıtlarına yansıyan ticari hareketlilik içinde bir gelişme daha dikkat çekti. AB Gıda A.ş.’den pay alan oğul Abdullah ile kızları Fatma ve Zeynep dışında* bir miktar pay da ailenin gelini Hilal Unakıtan’a verildi*. Ticaret Sicil Gazetesi kayıtları Unakıtanlar’ın gelinleri Hilal Unakıtan’a da 240 bin YTL’lik pay verdiğini ortaya koydu.

*Cari açığa 200 milyon dolar katkı*

UNAKITANLAR şayet santral yatırımını gerçekleştirirse Türkiye’nin en önemli ithalatçılarından biri olacak ve Türk ekonomisinin temel sorunu cari açığın genişlemesine de olumsuz yönde katkıda bulunacaklar. 600 MW gücündeki bir termik santralin her yıl ihtiyaç duyacağı kömür miktarı 1.7 milyon ton olarak gösteriliyor. şu an dünyada kömürün ton fiyatı yaklaşık 120-130 dolar seviyesinde. Fiyat seviyesi böyle kalırsa Unakıtanlar her yıl ithal kömüre dayalı termik santrali çalıştırmak için 204 milyon dolarlık ithalat yapacak.


...

----------


## bozok

*OKUYUCU YORUMLARI* 

Yorum Yapmak İçin Tıklayınız 

*veysel BEKTAş(280)* [Tüm Yorumları]
28.09.2008 16:47:06 Helal be kemal abi sana yakışıyor kim ne derse desin.

*saruhan yılmaz(27)* [Tüm Yorumları]
28.09.2008 16:38:48 durmak yok soyguna devam şey yola devam! sen bizim abimizsin, sen ne dersen o olur!

*güler keske(18)* [Tüm Yorumları]
28.09.2008 16:37:25 allah gözünüzü doyursun kefenin cebi yok ama

*atay güler(1032)* [Tüm Yorumları]
28.09.2008 15:42:50 yiyin beyler yiyin aksırıncaya tıksırıncaya kadar yiyin devran sizin.,

*erdogan uslu(460)* [Tüm Yorumları]
28.09.2008 15:41:07 sormak lazım,kul hakkı ve haram yiyenin islamda yeri ne?


Toplam *11* yorum yapılmıştır, tüm yorumları okumak için tıklayınız...

----------


## bozok

*YüRü YA KULUM...*
*Unakıtan; muhasebecilikten holding sahipliğine!*


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 02/10/2008* 



*Kemal Unakıtan’ın evlatları uçuyor.* ünce malum mısır ithalatı işine girdiler, ardından tavuk ve yumurta ticareti derken şimdi de termik santral kuracaklar. Termik santral deyip geçmeyin bu işin maliyeti tamı tamına 600 milyon dolar. Evet Kemal Unakıtan’ın çocukları böyle bir teşebbüs için resmi müracaatı yani lisans başvurularını yaptılar. Muhtemelen bayram ertesinde kabul edilmesi beklenen bu başvuru sonrasında Unakıtan’ın çocukları Balıkesir’de kömüre dayalı termik santral işine start verecekler... 

*Diyeceksiniz ki bu büyük paranın kaynağı nereden?* üyle demeyin Kemal Bey’in birikimleri var.* Biz 80’li yıllarda Kemal Bey’i ilk kez o dönem ANAP’ın İstanbul il başkanı olan Eymen Topbaş’ın yazıhanesinde görmüştük.* Biz haber için gittiğimizde Unakıtan Eymen Bey’e bir şey imzalatmak için odaya girmiş *ve Topbaş da bize onu muhasebecim diye tanıtmıştı.* Belli ki Kemal Bey oradan aldığı yüksek maaşları biriktirdi, ardından başka başka birikimler yaptı ve çocukların birikimlerini de ilave ederek* 600 milyon dolarlık* işe girecek bir büyük sermayeye erişti.. 

*Bravo Kemal Bey çalışkan adammış!*



...

----------


## bozok

*Unakıtan’ın ticari başarısı Harvard’da ders olur* 

*23.07.2009 / VATAN GZT.*




İSO tarafından açıklanan ‘Türkiye’nin en büyük 500 sanayi kuruluşu’ listesi AKP’nin iktidara geldiği tarihten 1 Mayıs 2009’a kadar Maliye Bakanı olarak görev yapan Kemal Unakıtan’ın ailesine ait A.B Gıda Sanayi’nin dikkat çeken performansını ortaya koydu. 2005 yılında ikinci 500’de adı bile olmayan A.B Gıda bu yıl açıklanan ilk 500 sanayi kuruluşu listesinde 434’üncü sırada kendine yer buldu

İstanbul Sanayi Odası (İSO) tarafından açıklanan Türkiye sanayisinin en büyük 500 kuruluşu listesinde en dikkat çeken performansı Kemal Unakıtan’ın oğlu tarafından yönetilen ve ortakları arasında eşinin ve kızlarının olduğu A.B Gıda Sanayi Ticaret A.ş gerçekleştirdi.

2005 yılında İSO tarafından açıklanan ikinci 500 listesinde yer bulamayan, yani Türkiye’nin ilk 1000 sanayi şirketi arasına giremeyen A.B Gıda’nın adı ilk olarak 2006 ikinci 500 listesinde yer aldı. 47.8 milyon TL’lik cirosu ile A.B Gıda, 2006 yılı ikinci 500 listesine 437’inci sıradan girdi. 2007 yılına gelindiğinde ise A.B Gıda’nın cirosunu yüzde 26.3 artırarak 60.4 milyon TL’ye çıkardığı gözlendi. A.B Gıda bu performansı ile 2007 yılında açıklanan ikinci 500 listesinde kendine 239’uncu sırada yer bulmayı başardı.

Bu yıl ise A.B Gıda ikinci 500 listesinden ’Türkiye’nin en büyük 500 sanayi kuruluşu’ listesine terfi etti ve kendine 434’üncü sırada yer buldu. A.B Gıda’nın cirosu kriz yılı olan 2008’de bir önceki yıla göre yüzde 112 gibi inanılmaz bir artış gösterdi ve 128.1 milyon TL’ye çıktı. Bu hızlı ciro artışı da A.B Gıda’yı en büyükler listesinde 434’üncü sıraya taşıdı.

Faaliyet kollarına göre yapılan listede ise gıda içki tütün alanında 80’inci olmayı başardı. Kendi sektöründe A.B Gıda Doğuş üay, Kerevitaş, Aymar gibi şirketleri geçmeyi başardı.

*Kurulduğunda iki tavuk kümesi bir de soğuk hava deposu vardı*

*2001:* Abdullah Unakıtan, annesi Ahsen Unakıtan, kız kardeşleri Zeynep Unakıtan Basutçu ve Fatma Unakıtan ortaklığında AB Gıda kuruldu. İlk kurulduğunda Balıkesir ili Manyas ilçesi Yeniköy mevkiinde faaliyet gösteren kabuklu yumurta üretim tesislerinde sadece 2 adet tavuk kümesi, yumurta saklanan soğuk hava depoları ve civciv büyütme kümesi bulunuyordu.

*2003:* A.B Gıda, tam hasat zamanı düşük gümrük tarifesiyle 4 bin 400 ton mısır ithal edince piyasa kötü etkilendi. O dönem Maliye Bakanı olan Kemal Unakıtan, “Mısırları tavuklarımız için ithal ettik, sürekli yiyorlar” demişti. Abdullah Unakıtan mısırı gümrük vergisi yüzde 20 iken ithal etmiş, ithalatın ardından vergiler önce yüzde 45’e, sonra da yüzde 70’e çıkarılmıştı. Bu sayede Bakan’ın oğlu Abdullah Unakıtan’ın 360 milyar lira kazandığı iddia edilmişti.

*2004:* Avek ve Serab Gıda şirketlerine ortak olan Unakıtan’lar bu şirketlerdeki hisselerini devretti.

*2005:* A.B Gıda, Bandırma’da 2.5 milyon TL’lik yatırım için Hazine’den teşvik belgesi aldı ve KDV istisnası ile gelir vergisinden muafiyet kazandı. Zaten şirket de en büyük atılımını bu yatırım sayesinde yaptı. Yılda 60 bin fosforik asit işlenmeye başladı. Food Grade Fosforik Asit Tesisi Türkiye‘de bir ilk oldu. Fosforik asit rafinasyonu ile gıdada kullanılabilir fosforik asit üretimine de geçildi. üzellikle kanatlı hayvanlara yönelik yem sanayinde kalsiyum ve fosfor kaynağı olarak kullanılan maddeler üretildi. şirket yıllık 72 bin ton üretim kapasitesi ile yurtiçinde liderliğe oynadı ve Avrupa ve Ortadoğu ülkelerine de ihracat yapmaya başladı.

*2005:* Türkiye’de bir ilk olarak fosfat tuzlarından biri olan STPP (sodyum tripolifosfat) üretimine başladı. Bu ürün özellikle deterjan ve seramik üretiminde yaygın şekilde kullanılan bir ürün olarak biliniyor.

*2005:* Telemobil adlı şirketin yönetimine Unakıtan kardeşler geçti. 

*2005:* Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan‘ın kızları Zeynep ve Fatma Unakıtan, A.B Gıda‘nın Avrupa yakasındaki dağıtımını yapmak üzere FAB Gıda’yı kurdu. Abdullah Unakıtan, şenol Ayvaz ile birlikte SAB Makine Limited şirketini kurdu.

*2006:* Kuş gribinin Türkiye’yi kasıp kavurduğu bir dönemde A.B Gıda’nın pastörize yumurtası marketlerde yerini aldı. Pastörize yumurta pazarının yüzde 90’ına sahip şirket, kuş gribi döneminde 1 haftada 1 milyon kutu ürün sattı. 2005 yılının başına kadar yumurtanın KDV‘si yüzde 8, likit yumurtanınki ise 18 idi. Abdullah Unakıtan‘ın sahibi olduğu A.B Gıda, likit yumurta yatırımı yapmaya başlayınca KDV de yüzde 8’e indi. 

*2008:* Enerji alanında büyümek için Zeynep Unakıtan’ın büyük ortak olduğu ZİA Enerji şirketi kuruldu.

*2008:* A.B Gıda Sanayi A.ş., Bandırma’da 600 MW kurulu güce sahip termik santral kurmak üzere EPDK’ya lisans başvurusu yaptı. Enerji uzmanları, Unakıtanlar’ın yapacağı yatırımın maliyetinin en az 600 milyon dolar olacağını vurguladı. EPDK santral için gerekli izni kısa sürede verdi. 

*2008:* Abdullah Unakıtan, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın Davos çıkışından sonra ünlenen ’One Minute’ sözünü markaya dönüştürmek istedi. Babasının ABD Cleveland’daki kalp ameliyatından dönüşünde Abdullah Unakıtan bu isimle ilgili tescil başvurusunu geri çekti.

*2009:* A.B Gıda bünyesinde 7 bin 750 metrekarelik bir kek fabrikası kuruldu. 

...

----------


## bozok

*Rabbena, niye hep onlara?*


*Mustafa Mutlu* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*23.07.2009*




Hani; meşhur bir tekerleme vardır, *“Rabbena, hep bana”* diye... Dinine bağlı görünen kimilerinin, bencil ve açgözlü olmaları halini anlatır!

Duyduk ki eşinin deyimiyle* “Rabbi öyle dediği için”* ABD’deki bir sosyete hastanesinde kalp ameliyatı olan eski Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan’ın çocuklarının kurduğu AB Gıda isimli* “yumurta”* şirketi, Türkiye’nin en büyük 500 şirketi arasına girmiş.

Gıda sektörünün en büyük firmaları arasında da 80’inci olmuş.

***

1979’dan beri faaliyet gösteren bu şirket 2001 yılında Kemal Unakıtan’ın oğlu Abdullah, kızları Fatma ve Zeynep ile eşi Ahsen Hanım’a geçti...

Tam da; Kemal Unakıtan’ın siyasete aktif olarak girmesine beş kala!

Sonra, Rabbim önlerini açtı. İki kümesle başladıkları yumurta işinde, Türkiye’nin 500 büyük sanayi kuruluşu arasına girmeyi başardılar.

Asırlık firmaları solladılar, devleri salladılar; rakiplerini saf dışı bıraktılar...

Rabbim* “Yürü”* demişti bir kez; yürüdüler...

***

Türkiye’nin bütün büyük turistik tesislerine, kamu kuruluşlarına toz yumurta (nasıl oluyorsa), kabuklu yumurta, likit yumurta satmaya başladılar...

Bu firmanın pazarlama elemanları, gittikleri firmadan boş dönmedi...

İhtiyacı olan da aldı yumurtaları, olmayan da!

Sakın yanlış anlamayın; babaları Maliye Bakanı olduğu için kapışılmadı malları; Rabbim* “büyü”* demişti bu aileye; büyüdüler.

***

Babalarının deyimiyle, *“Geçinmek için ticarete başlayan”* bu gençler yeni şirketler kurarak hızla yükseldiler.

Yumurta kesmedi, mısır işine girdiler...

Hem likit yumurtada, hem mısırda vergi oranları, *“Rabbimin isteğiyle”* pat diye düşünce, voliyi vurdular...

Yurt dışından civciv çıkarma makinesi ithal edip, civciv bile çıkardılar.

Bilgisayar, büro makineleri, kırtasiye, makine, yem, gübre sektörlerine daldılar.

Yetmedi; ithal kömüre dayalı elektrik santralı kurmaya soyundular.

Bandırma’daki iki kümeslik tesisten, 50 bin metrekarelik kapalı alana sahip dev bir fabrika yarattılar.

Kısacası, *“Rabbena hep bana”* tekerlemesi, *“Rabbena, hep onlara”*ya dönüştü!

***

Gözüm varsa, namerdim... Ama ya Rabbim:

Eğitimli on binlerce genç gardiyan olmak için güneşin altında kuyruklarda bekleşirken, neden bazı kullarına ayrıcalık yapıyorsun; gerçekten anlamıyorum!

----------

